# Short on plow customers? Fox Valley Area!!



## IDEALGREEN (Feb 13, 2001)

I've got calls coming out my salter like rock salt! Did everyone sell there plows or what???? 

If anyone needs more accounts in the Fox Valley area - Please e-mail and I'll start forwarding them. I've been booked for a month now and really don't want to be up 72 hours plowing!! My limit is 15 hours and I've had it.

[email protected]

Send me your business name, phone number and what type of accounts your looking for i.e. Residential or commercial, snow blowing ect. ect...

Thanks - Swamp (ed) man 

Rich D.


----------

